# Question on Simparica Trio: heart, fleas and tick med



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

I did a Search in the forums. Some members have been using Simparica for fleas & ticks with success but I didn't find Simparica Trio which adds the heart guard medicine.

Has anybody tried it and/or know from friends who have used it? What what were the results?

I understand all of these are strong meds with potential side effects and the majority of animals are ok but I always do my homework when it comes to a new product I'm unfamiliar with.

Thanks.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

No experience with this variation but you'll find that some of us prefer to use separate preventatives. 
While a bit less convenient (can't comment on cost) this approach allows less chemicals/meds at a given time and allows for more of an as needed approach rather than continual. That will depend on the environment you live in, of course. 

I used Simparica when my boys were younger but switched to Bravecto for fleas and ticks which I give only during warmer season and if we travel to an area where it might be a concern.

I use Interceptor Plus for heartworm and several other worms.

There's been press over some of the isoxazoline class flea and tick meds. The FDA gathers what's known as "adverse event" reports from owners, vets, and clinics but does not do testing. They gather reports, in this case some animals had new onset seizures or seizure-like activity, which was attributed to (remember - no testing done for proof) the med. There was no recall, no warning, but they did work with the various companies to be sure that information was included on the label.


----------



## Sarah Poo (Oct 25, 2020)

My tpoo has always been on symparica trio and so far, I had no problem, but she is only 9 months. I'm also interested in the member's perspective and experience with this medication!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

A little off topic, but still related; Can you use a flea comb on poodle hair, or is it too thick and curly?


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

My impression from talking with vets is that the main reason to choose Simparica Trio is convenience, so you don't have remember dates to dose two different meds. I also feel like I read that doing them separately (ie, Bravecto + Interceptor, which is what we chose this year) can give more season-specific coverage for the different unwelcome critters they target. But that may vary depending on your geography.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

94Magna_Tom said:


> A little off topic, but still related; Can you use a flea comb on poodle hair, or is it too thick and curly?


I'm inclined to say a flea comb isn't particularly useful for fleas on a poodle and I expect the type of hair is a big part of it. 

I did a search and the only references to using one I see so far is to comb out eye goobers . 

For those hoping to avoid chemicals for fleas (won't help with ticks or worms I don't think), Johanna and others recommend using diatomaceous earth.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

94Magna_Tom said:


> A little off topic, but still related; Can you use a flea comb on poodle hair, or is it too thick and curly?


I have a two sided brush, wire & soft bristles, that comes with 2 combs, wide & flea. I never had a problem with my toy poodle. You just have to be careful in case there's a little tangle.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Sarah Poo said:


> My tpoo has always been on symparica trio and so far, I had no problem, but she is only 9 months. I'm also interested in the member's perspective and experience with this medication!


Thanks. I spoke to my Tpoo breeder and she uses topical Revolution. I spent the day reading up on all the different ingredients in the various products, pros and cons, and I think I'm going to try this because it's seems to have less side effects. Of course not all dogs have side effects with any of them! But these are strong chemicals & it does worry me.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I'm inclined to say a flea comb isn't particularly useful for fleas on a poodle and I expect the type of hair is a big part of it.
> 
> I did a search and the only references to using one I see so far is to comb out eye goobers .
> 
> For those hoping to avoid chemicals for fleas (won't help with ticks or worms I don't think), Johanna and others recommend using diatomaceous earth.


Actually I do plan on using flea & tick protection (not sure which one yet). The flea comb would be used to get ticks out of the fur before they can burrow down to the skin and bite.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Rose n Poos said:


> No experience with this variation but you'll find that some of us prefer to use separate preventatives.
> While a bit less convenient (can't comment on cost) this approach allows less chemicals/meds at a given time and allows for more of an as needed approach rather than continual. That will depend on the environment you live in, of course.
> 
> I used Simparica when my boys were younger but switched to Bravecto for fleas and ticks which I give only during warmer season and if we travel to an area where it might be a concern.
> ...


I know what you mean about not necessarily using flea and tick medicine in cold Winters. Why would you need it. That's the only thing about Revolution. It covers flea, tick and heartworm medicine and you would use it all year round. For my last toy poodle Casey I used Heartgard and only used Frontline 9 out of 12 months.

These chemicals are so strong, it's really hard to decide. Vets recommend protection all year round. I'm guessing they've seen what can happen to pets without. I would not want that to happen to any of our fur kids.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm also curious to hear anyone's experience using Simparica Trio? My pup is currently on Revolution (which the breeder started and my prior dog took most of his life) but the vet said that it doesn't provide good tick prevention and we live in NY. She recommended Simparica Trio, stating it provides the best coverage of everything. Not sure what to do as I was initially considering just giving a heartworm preventative and then flea/tick only if we went out to the suburbs (where there are more ticks than the city). I'd like to avoid as many toxins as possible.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

MMM18 said:


> I'm also curious to hear anyone's experience using Simparica Trio? My pup is currently on Revolution (which the breeder started and my prior dog took most of his life) but the vet said that it doesn't provide good tick prevention and we live in NY. She recommended Simparica Trio, stating it provides the best coverage of everything. Not sure what to do as I was initially considering just giving a heartworm preventative and then flea/tick only if we went out to the suburbs (where there are more ticks than the city). I'd like to avoid as many toxins as possible.


I had the company who manufactured both products email me the Safety Data Sheets. Simparica Trio does cover more but after reading both I've decided to use Revolution. Simparica can't be used on younger dogs or lactating dogs whereas Revolution can. Revolution has been around decades with less incidents of animal reactions. Simparica has a low incidence of seizures but still the FDA made the company include the warning. That was enough for me.

My Vet gave me a sample of Simparica Trio and I returned it.

I think of the comparisons to the three different Covid vaccines: Pfizer, Moderno and J & J. Pfizer and Moderno have higher numbers and yet J&J is an effective vaccine.
As long as Revolution works and has a lower incidence of problems, I'm giving it a try.

My last tpoo was on Heartgard and Frontline. I like that Revolution is one treatment instead of two.


----------

